# Restore or not to restore. Value or is it rare.



## Box (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Box (Aug 21, 2022)

Box said:


> View attachment 1683680
> 
> View attachment 1683681
> 
> ...


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 21, 2022)

Would be worth more restored. It's really cool...needs a nose cone maybe with a propeller!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2022)

May be worth more restored but the cost of restoring it will exceed the finished value. If selling leave as is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Box (Aug 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> May be worth more restored but the cost of restoring it will exceed the finished value. If selling leave as is. V/r Shawn



I have a granddaughter coming first of the year. I’ll be able to take my time on restoration.


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 22, 2022)

People are actually aging things to make them look like that. It would be ashame to remove the petina it has earned over the decades.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 22, 2022)

Please keep us up to date on your progress if you bring it back. No little girl would be able or want to ride it looking like this but with some love it will be enjoyed in the family for years. I would suggest taking a good quality image of those manufacturer details on the fender before you start. 
Try find an original catalog image or completed restoration for additional ideas. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2022)

I believe that trike dates from late ‘50s/early ‘60s but the batwing handlebars and possibly the pedals are earlier. Made by the Junior Toy Co. Maybe @ridingtoy @cr250mark or @Oldbikes could help. V/r Shawn


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes above info is right on the mark...Junior Toy Company -  Hammond, Indiana.    Original style fender decals still available on ebay.
Looks almost like a 50's caddy tailight lens would fit for a nosecone....?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe that trike dates from late ‘50s/early ‘60s but the batwing handlebars and possibly the pedals are earlier. Made by the Junior Toy Co. Maybe @ridingtoy @cr250mark or @Oldbikes could help. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1683923



Interesting that this AMF Rocket Trike model came with solid wheels. Never noticed an AMF RT model like that before. Yes, the pedals and batwing handlebars do appear earlier to me.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Yes above info is right on the mark...Junior Toy Company -  Hammond, Indiana.    Original style fender decals still available on ebay.
> Looks almost like a 50's caddy tailight lens would fit for a nosecone....?
> View attachment 1683925



An ebay seller has the nose cone set with both large and small cones. The larger Rocket models had both large and small cones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/325280327107?campid=5335809022

Dave


----------



## Purplerose (Aug 27, 2022)

Box said:


> View attachment 1683680
> 
> View attachment 1683681
> 
> ...



That's so cool!


----------

